# Slowing down CWD MAYBE?



## Budulater (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds like there is hope yet.Not sure if this was posted yet?

https://www.sciencenews.org/article...4o4Pi8DItNbSkkhFveF0WlSGxxL10LA5q6pOn_J29X58o


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Add birnessite and humic acid to baiting ....start bait again....


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

That is very promising news!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

*MANDATORY BAITING. *Mandatory salt/minerals blocks with these 2 items on all private land where deer hunting takes place. DNR drops 5 of these 5O LB. blocks per sq. mile on all state lands.
Anyone not baiting with these salt blocks or deer pellets enhanced with these 2 items will face poaching charges.


L & O


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Finally there might be something worth exploring, but, of course, the MIDNR would not want to engage in anything that might have a rationale.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

How do we know that the DNR is not looking at this? I wonder, don't we lime fields, food plots, etc, to lower the acidity levels. We have been doing this for a very long time. Could this lowering of the natural acidity levels be contributing to the rise of CWD? Was it always around and then "encouraged" by our lime spreading over the decades?


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Hopefully good news.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe this is also one reason why it’s not being found in NLP yet, due to the higher acidity in the soil up there.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Maybe this is also one reason why it’s not being found in NLP yet, due to the higher acidity in the soil up there.


It would be very interesting to see levels of acidity across soils where CWD is established. If this acid thing is legit, I would hope researchers are on their way to such a study.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

For an understanding of what Humic Acid is read this....
http://www.soil-biotics.com/files/7373-soilbiotics-humicacid.pdf

Humid Acid has nothing to do with PH levels. PH levels are what is normally thought of Acid Soil that Lime is added to change PH.

Also adding Humic Acid to any soil has great benefits...it cost $40-50 dollars a acre....


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

cotote wacker said:


> For an understanding of what Humic Acid is read this....
> http://www.soil-biotics.com/files/7373-soilbiotics-humicacid.pdf
> 
> Humid Acid has nothing to do with PH levels. PH levels are what is normally thought of Acid Soil that Lime is added to change PH.
> ...


You had to ruin it didnt you? A certain 3 letter member would have been along shortly to "prove" that QDMA guys are causing cwd with "food plots" by lowering th acidity of the soil. Then someone would say he was wrong, he would say prove me wrong. Someone would call him a troll. He would then declare himself the winner because no one proved him wrong.  

By the way, good info on what this study is referring to. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

cotote wacker said:


> Also adding Humic Acid to any soil has great benefits...it cost $40-50 dollars a acre....


Taken from https://www.natureslawn.com/product/humic-acid/:

SOIL / FARM: Apply 1-2 gals. HUMIC ACID with sufficient water to cover per 1 acre. Broadcast directly onto soil at pre- planting. For best results incorporate into the top 1-2 inches. It is not necessary to use more than 1 gallon per acre twice a year Spring and Fall application.
This store sells 5 gallons for $69.95 ($14 per gallon=$14-$28 per acre per application)

I wonder what a feed elevator would sell it for in larger quantities?


----------



## Lily Furina (Jan 15, 2019)

I have an off the wall suggestion and question about the absence of White Cedar for deer. I have been wondering if the lack of cedar browse might be playing into disease in deer.

Before I explain why I suspect their "might" be some connection let me explain that I am partially Anashinabe heritage on both sides of my family. There is a long tradition of using Cedar in various ways as an anti-bacterial and as an anti-viral. Humans don't eat cedar browse but we do make teas and poultice and sweat lodge smoke. 

However deer flock to cedar and browse it so heavily it is virtually impossible to grow. Once cedar is gone it generally is not coming back naturally. Over many years loggers have prized cedar and every year more of it is removed.

Cedar browse by deer has always been a major deer yard feature. Yet cedar browse does not provide great food for deer yet deer will eat it even when better food is right near, I have begun to wonder if deer browse cedar for the medicinal value? I am just saying "What if"? And maybe this is crazy. Yet animals seem to naturally know what they need to heal themselves. The Anishinabe have always used cedar. My Great-great grandmother healed my grandfathers leg when it was badly infected. She healed it with a cedar poultice. She did this long before humans had modern antibiotics. His leg was badly infected and the white doctors wanted to remove it. She kicked the white man doctors out of the home and wouldn't allow them in to see my grandfather.

It might be a long shot but it might be worth some investigation. Again just an idea?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Lily Furina said:


> ...........
> Before I explain why I suspect their "might" be some connection let me explain that I am partially Anashinabe heritage on both sides of my family............


In case anyone else needs to look that up, the correct spelling is 'Anishinaabe'.

L & O


----------



## Lily Furina (Jan 15, 2019)

Liver and Onions said:


> In case anyone else needs to look that up, the correct spelling is 'Anishinaabe'.
> 
> L & O


Actually _Anishinaabe_ has many different spellings. Different spelling systems may indicate vowel length or spell certain consonants differently (_Anishinabe_, _Anicinape_); meanwhile, variants ending in -_eg/ek_ (_Anishinaabeg_, _Anishinabek_) come from an Algonquian plural, while those ending in an -_e_ come from an Algonquian singular.

I find it curious and wonder why certain individuals here find it important to nit pick facts of other peoples posts. I also note that some contributors incorrectly dispute statements. It seems to me that if one takes the time to write that a post is incorrect they might want to check their facts a little more completely.

My family has been Anishinabe and have resided in the Great Lakes since long before most of the rest of you arrived to educate us as to your spelling...lol I know that it provides some sort of enjoyment to make fun of some of us but sometimes I don't laugh. 



Liver and Onions said:


> In case anyone else needs to look that up, the correct spelling is 'Anishinaabe'.


----------

